

How are you spending your time? - oskarth
http://oskarth.com/spendtime.html

======
oskarth
Some context: this is part of discussions that have taken place at Hacker
School [0] on learning goals and doing things that scare you as a programmer
[1].

0: <https://www.hackerschool.com/>

1: <https://twitter.com/al3x/status/258631420665274370>

------
ilaksh
I am glad you mentioned feedback. For me that has really become a key concept
in software engineering and even other areas, like business.

------
madsravn
I have been looking at ANTLR for trying make a DSL. Ever since I did a Joos1
compiler in school, I'd love to make something awesome.

